

How Google Can Beat Facebook Without Google Plus - Kell
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/05/how-google-can-beat-facebook-without-google-plus/257480/

======
astrodust
They should beat Facebook by doing the opposite of Google+. Give me a place I
can go and hide from people, where my private things aren't _shared_ , where
my bookmarks and personal information is _secure_.

Let Facebook do their thing and like the dozens of ghost towns before them
they will peak and bust in time. People will always want search, they will
always want privacy, and they will always want a reliable, neutral email
address.

People don't care who they use to get publicity, to air their dirty laundry,
to garner fawning praise and gather gossip. They do care deeply about who they
trust with their guilty pleasures and darkest secrets, though.

~~~
emmelaich
Social network for the antisocial?

I don't think that would work.

~~~
astrodust
An anti-social network.

Google should be like a bank. Does your bank let other people "Friend" you and
"Like" your transactions? Would you even use that kind of bank if they were
stupid enough to try?

